# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Një informacion mbi KHG (Kosova Hackers Group)

## arbeni_al

Pershendetje te gjitheve dhe urime per kete vit 2009.

 A ka ndonje ide se ç'u be me KOSOVA HACKERS GROUP.

----------


## YlliRiaN

Ka kohe te gjate qe nuk mund ti qases faqes pasi qe rrezuar me sa di

----------


## geezer

nese  ka info dikush  se a do te kthehet   se shpejti  le te na tregoj ,  ka qen ne forum teper i mir

----------


## carbondcd

Do te kthehet se shpejti  ( Nga Admini i web faqes )

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Btw ku kane qene deri tani ata???

----------


## Lani_Cracker

pershendetje..  vëlla   KHG ka hasur përseri ne probleme me Ligjin  Dhe per ate policia e ka pas nen kontroll 1 muaj dit . Dhe tani ate server qe ka egzistuar eshte mbyllur nuk ka rrzuar askush as nuk hackuar,kush por keto jan thashetheme prej disa qe e kan Inat  KHG-ën   

Se shpejti do te kthehet mendoj qe edhe 1 muaj me se paku .. do te Ri-hapet përseri forumi KHg me nje server te ri .

----------


## ZoneX-2008

> pershendetje..  vëlla   KHG ka hasur përseri ne probleme me Ligjin  Dhe per ate policia e ka pas nen kontroll 1 muaj dit . Dhe tani ate server qe ka egzistuar eshte mbyllur nuk ka rrzuar askush as nuk hackuar,kush por keto jan thashetheme prej disa qe e kan Inat  KHG-ën   
> 
> Se shpejti do te kthehet mendoj qe edhe 1 muaj me se paku .. do te Ri-hapet përseri forumi KHg me nje server te ri .


Flm per info... Besoj qe jan keto te sakta qe i tha..Sa per inatin hiq Mos te folim Se gjithmon te fortit jan kan inatin...

----------


## carbondcd

> Flm per info...* Besoj qe jan keto te sakta qe i tha*..Sa per inatin hiq Mos te folim Se gjithmon te fortit jan kan inatin...


Personin qe ke cituar eshte admin ne Khg  :Lulja3:

----------


## v3t0n

e qeveria dmth jau ka mbyll forumin a?


edhe nje pyetje a ka najj forum ku jan tash per tash te njejtit antar qe kan qen ne khg
ose me thjesht ti "ish-admin" i KHG a mun me mi qu ne pm disa forume qe i viziton ti??

----------


## auLoN.

Pershendetje djema, KHG faqja eshte online por ne forum nuk futemi ende jane ne perpunime apo diqka keshtu...?

Do te doja ndonje info nga kushdo qe di per KHG se kur do te rregullohet sepse me padurim po presim. :Lulja3:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*#1.*

Dhe une di qe ata jane down me server me cdo gje dhe do hapin faqje te re duke filluar nga ZERO.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Po.. po fillon riorganizimi i gjithe undergroundit shqiptar... edhe disa site simotra filluan sot ose rifillojne shpejt.

----------


## E=mc²

Duket madheshtia e KHG... :shkelje syri:

----------


## BHGod

Temat u bashkuan!

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## autotune

Sa ishte siti online u regjistrova nga kureshtja te shikoj se qka ka ne at forum, dhe per nje moment me duhej nje program dhe fatmirsisht e gjeta po ne ket forum, dhe bera download por pasi e shkarkova antivirusi ja nisi me kendu kengen TROJANTROJAN, E fshiva, normal per ta qetsuar antivirusin dhe u ktheva prap ne forum dhe po shkruaj qe progarmi kishte trojan por pas nje ore kater persona me kishin kthy pergjegje qe asnjeri skishte has ne ndonje trojan, u bera i dyshimt dhe prap e shkarkova por prap antivirusi i hini muzikes !!!!  ihh bre ja un po genjej ja ata kater persona qe me than se nuk esht i infektuar programi.
Meduket se e gjeta ku ishte problemi, te gjith antart e ati forumi kishin shpall divorc antivirusave pershkak lloj lloj prove tu bo me hacking dhe normal qe duhej ta ndalesh antivirusin.Hmmm sa moderatori aty ne forum dhe IP jem veq ishte fotografuar aty,dhe qka te bej un ja te hi bashk me ata persona ta lujm 'at lojen' ja te ik nga forumi.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ca adrese kane cvcx.

----------


## autotune

ka nje vit kjo pun dhe nuk e mbaj men sitin,meduket qe ishte khg-crew.ws

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kete e dija thash mos kishin tjeter sepse kur klikoj _Lidhu Me Ne_ nuk ndodh asnje gje thjesht qendron aty ku eshte.

----------


## apostrof

khg-cr3w.org

----------


## valdetshala

> khg-cr3w.org


apostrof kjo eshte vetem Informim e sa per forum ende nuk ka asgje po me duket

----------

